

A Report on Damage Done by One Individual Under Several Names - hhm
http://laurajmixon.com/2014/11/a-report-on-damage-done-by-one-individual-under-several-names/

======
anigbrowl
tl;dr one person has been aggressively and successfully trolling the sci-
fi/fantasy literary community for over a decade under a variety of identities.

